# is teaching to snarl/growl an ok thing to do?



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

So I've read a couple posts about this, but I want to know what you guys think. I'd like to teach both my GSD to snarl or growl on command. How would you go about doing this? And is it a good idea. Every once in a while my wife gets approached by strange people on walks. And while having one or both dogs with her is already a deterrent 75% of the time I'd like them to be able to do this on her command. They are both very sweet and I don't believe they'd ever actually bite. They do know how to bark on command. Or if I let out a low growl they will both bark and run around looking for a "threat", but the problem with that is They won't direct their barking at a specific target. If there is someone there when I do it they look past him not thinking the human is the threat. How can i train this into them?

Thank you


----------



## coulter (Oct 13, 2012)

Bump..anyone?


----------



## Ellimaybel (Mar 16, 2014)

No experience but wouldn't this raise red flags just like teaching to attack on command? Your dogs may or may not ever just enjoy a walk again, always being on "alert" for her command. Could this change their personalities the same way teaching to attack could potentially? I have no idea, just questions I would ask myself before proceeding.


----------



## BadStarter (Apr 29, 2015)

My thoughts would be negative. teaching dog to growl on command is a lotta work just to ward of strangers. 
I would rather have her growl at strangers the way she growls at me, after I come home from a night out at the bar with buddies. The poor guy will disappear for ever.

ALL wives are natural n lethal growlers.


----------



## MadLab (Jan 7, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mvPY3KpL2h8

This clip gives a bit of an insight into controlling and directing the bark.

To make a dog growl, I've introduced it on a tug or when a dog is protecting a toy. I just do it for fun to see what the dog can do on command. It is interesting to try to differentiate between a growl and a bark. A dog when wound up can easily start barking when your asking it to growl.

To make this a reliable command to direct at strangers would be much more difficult. But the above clip may give some clues.

If you want to do stuff like that you need to go to a seminar and learn it properly.

I would think a person walking fast and confidently with 1 or 2 big dogs would be a good deterrent.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

coulter said:


> So I've read a couple posts about this, but I want to know what you guys think. I'd like to teach both my GSD to snarl or growl on command. How would you go about doing this? And is it a good idea. Every once in a while my wife gets approached by strange people on walks. And while having one or both dogs with her is already a deterrent 75% of the time I'd like them to be able to do this on her command. They are both very sweet and I don't believe they'd ever actually bite. They do know how to bark on command. Or if I let out a low growl they will both bark and run around looking for a "threat", but the problem with that is They won't direct their barking at a specific target. If there is someone there when I do it they look past him not thinking the human is the threat. How can i train this into them?
> 
> Thank you


We accidentally did something like this with our first dog. It started out as a game. _Who is it?_ (we wanted her to bark at the door and check things out) One day instead of the happy _who is it_. My husband said _who is it _in a kind of low growly whisper. Instead of her normal bark Nakita let out a low growl. From then on happy _who is it _was run to the door and bark but a quiet low _who is it_ got the growl. It was handy to have and we tried to teach it to our later dogs who loved the _who is it_ game but they never got the low growl part down.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

Go find an IPO club and work with them to teach the dog to bark ferociously on command. Nobody has to know they're doing it for a toy/cookie.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

The only problem is finding an IPO club that would do that. It's hard to get into most clubs unless you show you are committed to the sport and usually all three phases, including tracking.

Some IPO trainers do train outside the club and would be willing to work with this type of behavior though.





Baillif said:


> Go find an IPO club and work with them to teach the dog to bark ferociously on command. Nobody has to know they're doing it for a toy/cookie.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I can get mine to bark viciously very easily, complete with the bark and hold bounce up and down while barking... I just play the Geico "words do hurt" commercial. He hates Jesse.  (that's the only interpretation I have).


----------



## ILoveBella478 (Mar 13, 2015)

Galathiel said:


> I can get mine to bark viciously very easily, complete with the bark and hold bounce up and down while barking... I just play the Geico "words do hurt" commercial. He hates Jesse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait how do you do this lol ?? Looking to try this today within the next hour


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

This thread reminded me of this video: 
*
She is talking in Swedish and saying, "Let mommy see, Let mommy see. You are dangerous. You are dangerous... Oiiih! Want a treat? Do you want another one? Let mommy see then... "


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

I didn't train this. I have no idea why this particular ad caught his attention. First, he would just watch it. I think because of the girl crying out after Jesse. Then, he got to where he would come in from another room or wake up from a nap so he could watch it. Then, we got to the "I hate Jesse" train. Now, I can even just say Jesse in a higher pitched carrying voice and he'll start barking viciously and look around for him.


----------



## Longfisher (Feb 28, 2013)

I think the Swedish tape is wonderful. And, I've never gotten mine to growl as menacingly as that.

But I've always used a low growl to put my dog on alert, the growl comes from me. His hackles go up immediately and if he doesn't immediately sense the target of my concern he looks to me for guidance. If I growl again he barks like crazy.

I taught him to grimace by saying, "teeth, teeth, teeth" so I could brush his teeth. He's very good about it.

But now that we're feeding him raw and bones instead (after the gentle and competent urging of those on this board) his teeth are so pearly white that there never any reason to even brush them.

I also taught him to bark. But he knows it's about a treat instead of a bad guy.

best,

LF


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Three of my four dogs growl on command, but it's just a trick ("whisper"), I do not use it for defense and doubt it would work that way.


----------

